# [SOLVED] Realtek AC' 97 won't install



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

My Friend talked me into installing XP pro and i didn't back up sound drivers. I tried installing Realtek AC' 97 but it either crashes my computer whilst its installing or the install will have no effect. I cant roll back drivers on account of me deleting the partition on drive C in order to make room for new XP install.

Please help me.....its as if im deaf!!!11oneone1.

Thanks.ray:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

What make/model is the computer (or mother board)?

If you don't know:

Download and run *Everest*. 
That program will produce a list of what's inside your computer. 
In Everest press Computer - then Summary. Save the report as plain text. Please post back, with that report as an attachment.


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

Thanx for welcoming me.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

Have you tried the downloads from Realtek?

The motherboard name looks like an HP, Gateway etc.
Have a look at the case - there should be a sticker some where.


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

http://www.bizrate.com/desktopcomputers/emachines-t3828-2.8-ghz-celeron-d-desktop--pid255498321/information.html. Ive tried various realtek downloads, and they have installed but i still have no sound. Not sure if i have to do something after the install, it tells me to restart (if it doesn't crash) and then everything is the same. Not sure if I'll need to buy a pci sound card or something.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

Please open Device manager and expand "Sound, video and game controllers".
Post a screenshot with that window open.

*How to post a screenshot.*


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

Here ya go


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

Sorry, didn't see your link.

You can get the drivers here: http://www.emachines.com/support/product_support.html?cat=Desktops&subcat=T-Series&model=T3828

Install the chipset driver first - reboot.
Install the audio driver - reboot again.


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

After I installed Chipset, and rebooted I tried to install soundmax but,It gives me an error message: "Windows cannot find 'C:\Drivers\audio\DownloadedDriver\Driver_01-07-2005\setup.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again. To search for the file, click the start button, and then click Search."
Windows Xp is installed in Drive D. Idk if that might be why it says that.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

When do you do receive the error? 
After you've double clicked "setup.exe"?
Where is the downloaded file located? The C or the D drive?

Try pointing Windows in the right direction:

Press Start > Settings > Control panel > Add hardware > Click next - Windows should be able to find your sound device > Choose install from a list or a specific location > browse to the directory where you saved the downloaded XP driver > click Next (or yes, I can't remember). When the installation has finished - reboot the computer.


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

I receive the error after i click double click on Soundmax driver thing, and then it attempts to extract files.
I'm not sure where drivers folder is located, it used to be C drive, but i can't access it anymore.
Computer doesn't seem to detect anything.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

Check your PMs.


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: Realtek AC' 97 won't install*

ray:Your are amazing.ray:​Thank you very much.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------



## SHS66 (Feb 10, 2008)

I would have never fixed it on my own. I went a week without sound! But you fixed it on a few posts.


----------



## gaze2theskjy (Apr 2, 2008)

I had the exact same problem with my sound drivers. i followed all the instruction giving, but what do you mean by "PMs"


----------



## bbooze (Jun 3, 2008)

I am having the same difficulty. Could you PM me the solution you gave SHS66? thx much


----------



## bbooze (Jun 3, 2008)

Nevermind, I finally got it. You have to manually find the driver under Crivers\audio\DownloadedDriver_1-7-2005 and then double click setup. Don't know why but that's what worked.


----------

